# How to make nitric acid with sulfuric acid ?



## Noxx

Hello,
Many months ago, I made nitric acid with sulfuric acid (drain opener) but now I don't remember how... Is it with Sodium Nitrate (what are the proportions for 1 liter ?)
And can I use KNO3 instead of NaNO3 ?
P.S. In about one week, I will make an how-to guide on the subject.
Thanks


----------



## lazersteve

Noxx,

I think this post went up while you were out this weekend. Here it is again:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=159&highlight=#159

If you want specific proportions you will need to specify the concentrations of your acids in Moles per liter or Percent by Volume, this way I can give you the accurate numbers. Let me know what the strength of your drain cleaner is from it's MSDS and I'll kick you back some real ratios, volumes, and weights.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous

Not to try bursting your bubble or anything but this is HIGHLY ILLEGAL to do and could be taken as a terrostic act by the federal government of Canada and the US. If you need nitric acid I would suggest to buy it on the web in gallons when needed. Also, if you leak nitric oxide fumes during your reactions you may feel fine and fall over from pulmonary ademia about a week later due to the fact that this is extremely dangerous to your body.

You might want to store your silver sludge in a 55 gallon tank until you build up a large amount of it and then send it to a certified refineing facility. As for the gold you can use the aqua regia and you aren't risking too much damage to yourself as you can water this down prior to it becoming a mix of nitric acid and hydrochloric acid by adding water to your HCL prior to adding your potassium or sodium nitrate. To speed up the reactions (only do this if you are working outdoors or in a very well ventilated lab area) then you can add the sodium or potassium nitrate to your solution by dissolving it into the boiling distilled water prior to adding it to the HCl. 

Just be safe and use common sense and you shouldn't have any problems.

Best Regards,
Shawn


----------



## lazersteve

Welcome to the forum Shawn,

I'm not sure what all your post was about, but here's a good forum link:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=42

Thanks for the post,

Steve


----------

